# CM, Temperature and Ovulation



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey guys

I initially posted this is another thread but got no response so hope maybe one of you can help me please?

I'm doing a natural FET this month and really need to know when ovulation is likely to be as it looks like I'll be in Greece and I need to make sure I'm back in the UK in time for my transfer. I'm also going to be taking my temperature this month to try and pinpoint the exact day, am I right in thinking it dips after ovulation or have I got that the wrong way round?  I have tried using CBFM but as I only use it between fertility treatments I never seem to get peaks or even highs, so I'm not sure how much I trust the pee on a stick method for me (blood tests do show that I ovulate pretty much every month).

I always get a lot on CM on CD11 and by CD12 its all gone, does this mean I ovulate on CD11, sorry if this is an obvious question.

Thanks for your help
Honey xx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello HoneyX,

I am also doing a natural FET this time too. I temp all the time in between treatment, so its when your temp goes up that you have ovulated. I use fertility friend.com to chart, this shows a cover line so you can clearly see when you ovulated. I also use clear blue digital ovulation tests sticks and some cheap ones too. I used to use the fertility monitor which shows the high days then the peak day but I prefer the digital as you just get a smiley face and know you will ovulate 12-36hrs later. For my previous FET they gave me ovulation sticks to start testing from day 10. I started this process late so day 12 I had a scan and there was a follicle at 14mm so have been testing every morning since.

What grades did you have frozen and are you taking any meds after transfer? Good luck!


----------



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for replying Luv one 

Think I best start checking my temperature then but I've only just started this cycle, am on CD3 is it worth starting the pee sticks this early?  What day are you on now then, you must be really close to transfer?  This is my first natural FET and I'm hoping its less stressful (mind you the trip to Greece is making things a bit more complicated   ).

I've got 4 embryos left they're all day 3 (5/6 cells and grades 1.5/2) so they're not the best, I've already had a fresh and a FET from this batch all BFN so I'm not holding out too much hope but I guess you never know!  I'm planning to defrost all 4 and then go with the best 2.  I'm gonna take no IVf drugs but lots of immune ones so clexane, pred, antibiotics, neupogen and gonna do a LIT and a intralipid in Greece just before transfer. If it doesn't work I'm going straight into a fresh cycle with Serum.

So are you using blasts for your FET, that should hopefully up the chances of success, what grades have you got left? 

Good luck and thanks again for replying
Honey xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Honeyx,

Sorry there was a typo in my previous msg that should read day 10 not 1. 

I normally start temping just after af as I know its low then but yeah you can start couple days before you ovulate and make sure you take it at the same time. I start with the pee sticks from day 10. The earliest I ever ovulated was day 15 but mostly a late ovulator if that's a word. Yeah hopefully ET will be soon I'm going for another scan tomorrow to see how much bigger the follicle is and how close to ovulation I am. I am now on day 15 so should be any time now.

I ended up with OHSS last fresh cycle and had 8 frozen and had 2 FETS which sadly ended in chemicals this time like you I will be doing most of the immune meds so after ET I am to start 20mg Clexane, baby aspirin, 1mg Dexamethsone and not sure dose of Intralipid but will know tomorrow. Have you had Intralipid before and if yes where did you get yours done and how long did you take it? I am new to all these meds so don't know what to expect. I was thinking today that they didn't give me anything for progesterone so will ask tomorrow if I am to still take crinone.

Will you take your embies to blast? don't give up hope for them they are good grades and many have gotten bfp with them so this might be your time!!! and hopefully with all those meds it will work too.

I have 4 day 6 blasts left 1 was 4BA and the rest 4BB so ok grading and being day 6 is a bit slow but I have seen ladies on here who did well with their day 6 so secretly I am hoping for the best. I don't want to get too excited and if it doesn't work to have to bounce back. This time I am going at it realistically that it could work and it might not work so either way I am trying to be positive about it. What is a LIT? I also had to Google neupogen have you taken this before? Like you I just want to use up the remaining embies then move to Serum for a Fresh ICSI.

Good luck to you too hun xx


----------



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Luv one

Sorry read your post but have been away for a few days with DH so couldn't reply earlier.  How did you get on with your last scan, have you got a date yet for transfer?  I guess at least with day 6 blasts you'll get lots of notice of when it will be  Nightmare that you got OHSS though, I think I got it very mildly on my last fresh and I was very sick for a few days so sorry you went through that.

Glad it was a typo on last post you panicked me there for a minute    I think I normally ovulate on day 11 so guess I should start pee sticks about day 8 maybe?  I do have to call the clinic tomorrow so hopefully they'll tell me what to do then.

I have had an intralipid before it was fine, I had mine at home so just sat watching tv with a nurse for a couple of hours while DH kept us topped up with tea and bickies, quite a nice morning really   What did they say about extra progesterone?  I usually take cyclogest and gestone/prontogest but would prefer not to take any of it, I think I read that you don't really need it with FET so fingers crossed we don't.

I'm really torn about taking my embies to blast, not very convinced they'd make it, not sure whether I believe the 'there best back where they belong' or the 'if they don't make it to blast in the lab they'd never have made it anyway' I've booked to speak to an embryologist on Monday when I'm in for my first scan so hope they can help me make a decision then.

Anyway hope you're doing ok and things are all going well
Honey xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Honey,

No probs hope you and DH had a good time. I will be doing transfer on Monday. I ovulated this Tues and had the scan then too so had a big follicle at 20mm and lining at 8.5mm so got the go ahead to start progesterone the next day. I think I will double up on the crinone do one in the am and one pm so that should hopefully be enough as this is a natural FET I should be producing enough anyhow. I will then take all those meds after transfer so booked in at London Independent Nurses for the intralipid only thing was they asked me how I wanted it whether diluted or undiluted. They said only difference was one took longer and easier to go in. I am in two minds what to do but might go with undiluted since its quicker and makes no difference. Still researching though. Another problem I have is that the doc who suggested I take the intralipid is on holidays so they didn't know what dose to give me so I had to ring the clinic to ask what is the normal dosage since I didn't do a blood test for immunes. These are all precautions since I had two early misses and the doc wanted to give us the best chance this time around. when you had yours how did you take it?

Sorry to hear about your mild ohss I wouldn't wish that on anyone it was horrible and my stomach looked like I was 6 mths pregnant. I was in the hospital for 5 days because of it so hopefully after all of that one of these blasts from that batch will make it, I have to have a little hope that at least one is good    

I agree day 8 should be a good time to start checking. What day are you on now? I see you plan to thaw all 4 and use the best 2, I am hoping that those precious are the ones that work for you from that batch. Its a hard decision taking them to blast but I agree I would put them back as early as possible to give them the best chance in their natural environment. I understand the saying about going to blast etc but there is always that risk that none will make it. Then on the other hand it could be good to take them to blast as that increases the chances of success a little bit. The embryologist will certainly be the best person to give you advise on what to do as they know what their thaw and success rates are. So good luck with your decision that's a tough one  . When are you going to Greece hope it doesn't interfere with your transfer.

Good luck at your scan Monday too, let me know how you got on. xxx


----------



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Luv one just checking in to see how you are getting on, I see from your signature that its not too long until OTD.  Hope the 2ww is passing quickly for you and you're feeling positive  

I was out in Greece last week having my intralipids and LIT, I also had an aquascan and they decided to give me another scratch as they said it could help with implantation as my other one was over 2 weeks ago.  I have my transfer scheduled in for tomorrow so keeping my fingers crossed that my embies survive the thaw.

Just wanted to say all your info on monitoring ovulation really helped last week thanks so much!

Really hope things are going well for you
Honey xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Honey glad to hear things are going well for you. I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow.    

I did the intralipid too but after transfer. What is the aquascan? I am 8dp6dt today and have been testing positive from 6dp6dt so fingers crossed for Sat. I also did a progesterone blood test today as I was worried I wasnt getting enough but luckily it came back 97 and they were happy for me to continue as normal so no need for gestone. For transfer the 4BA thawed 100% the other 4BB 75% so overall OK grades but hoping they stick and grow well as I can't go through all this again but you know how we do when we have to pick ourselves up and off again. 

xxx


----------



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Luv one

Thats fantastic news that you're alreay testing positive, at least you're over the first hurdle!  Keeping everything crossed for you that your little bean stays sticky.  

So I had my transfer yesterday and I'm PUPO with 2 fairy good embies, an 8 cell and a 7 that was just about to split to 8 so we're really happy.  We did decide to defrost all 4 and it was the right decision as the other 2 were both poorer quality both compacting already so we got to chose the best 2.

Good to hear the progesterone is at the right level, they left it up tome to decide whether to take it or not and I'm just gonna do the cyclogest and not bother with the injectable stuff.

Really hoping your BFP stays with you until OTD.

Honry xx

PS aquascan is a scan on the womb to make sure no visible problems and they decided to give me abother scratch at the same time which I'm sure can only help  xx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats Honey on being PUPO     it will work for you!!!

Had my hcg results at 12dp6dt and it came back 962.5 does that seem a bit high to you?


----------



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

That seems like a great number, its supposed to double every 24-36 hours isn't it so working backwards from 960 at 18dpo  (18dpo 960, 15dpo 240, 12dpo 60, 9dpo 15) that looks like implantation on about 6/7 ish dpo which is spot on!  

Well done so pleased for you   sending lots of sticky vibes your way xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh thank you Honey seeing how you worked that out makes sense as I started gettting positive from 6dp6dt. I also spoke to the nurse who took the bloods and she said not to bother wasting my money with another test on Monday but to give it a week so will try to relax a bit. How are you doing on this 2ww hope you're resting and taking it easy xx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Honey just checking in on you how are you hun?


----------



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Luv one, thanks for think ing of me, sadly it didn't work for us this time.  We really thought it had as its the first cycle I've ever had symptoms so I think they did manage to implant but then stopped for what ever reason.  We're going straight into a fresh cycle with Serum so fingers crossed we get lucky next time.

Hope everything's still going well with your BFP and wishing you an easy stress free 8 months till your bub arrives xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh no sorry to hear Honey that sucks but wishing you all the best with this fresh cycle   

I'm hanging on in there scan is next thurs so fingers crossed xxx


----------

